# anyone using IRC today?



## wolffnx (May 16, 2021)

just for fun and chat with users of this forum, anyone?


----------



## Lamia (May 16, 2021)

Yes. I often throw my enquires into the FreeBSD IRC channel before asking here.


----------



## zirias@ (May 16, 2021)

You'll find me on freenode, IRCNet and EFNet, mostly in BSD-related channels, and most of the time "idle"


----------



## Grell (May 16, 2021)

I stopped using IRC years ago.  Most of the channels I used to frequent had too many jerks and a%#holes on them so I stopped going on.  Most other forums seem to descend into that kind of behavior too.  This forum isn't like that though, conversation here remains pretty civil which is why I like it here.


----------



## zirias@ (May 16, 2021)

Grell said:


> Most of the channels I used to frequent had too many jerks and a%#holes on them so I stopped going on.


Just pick your channels accordingly. I even left some _official_ FreeBSD channels because of moronic behavior. But I'm still on e.g. #freebsd-ports, some german channel, and a few others, and they are all fine


----------



## kpedersen (May 16, 2021)

I have noticed that IRC is actually getting better again since many of the "cool guys" have migrated to Discord, Slack and other low effort / "user-friendly" services.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 16, 2021)

I've been dormant lately but was always on irc in the past.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2021)

A forum has also his advantages. I can be, let me reflect on this. And then you answer hours later.


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2021)

What is your opinion about mailing-lists ?
What channel do you use for what kind of communication ?


----------



## covacat (May 16, 2021)

i was on undernet in early 2000s when junkmale was starting freshports. freebsd 5 was -current

but the channel slowly died


----------



## wolffnx (May 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> What is your opinion about mailing-lists ?
> What channel do you use for what kind of communication ?


Hi Alain , if the question if for me , I dont use social networks, only the date apps 
only this forum, and never use IRC before, but for coworkers tell me and for my research I believe that
is a very cool to chat today


----------



## diizzy (May 16, 2021)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/IRC/Channels ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 16, 2021)

Let's say if have a question. Any. Did IRC allows you to answer ?


----------



## hruodr (May 16, 2021)

And what about USENET? 

Perhaps it had its deficiencies since the beginning, but it still exists and is the forum for some pieces of
software, although not so alive as 30 years ago.


----------



## kpedersen (May 16, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Let's say if have a question. Any. Did IRC allows you to answer ?


Yes but you have to give people time to see the message and answer. Unlike a forum, there is no history / database mechanism in IRC.

Your best bet is to run something like irssi in a tmux session on your server and leave it logged in idling.


----------



## zirias@ (May 20, 2021)

ramon15v said:


> I even use ICQ, time to time, just in case ... when I need to get some nostalgy feelings, hah.


I guess you need at least two running instances for this nowadays? 
*scnr*


----------



## kpedersen (May 20, 2021)

Zirias said:


> I guess you need at least two running instances for this nowadays?


Best way to ensure the other guy responds 

This latest business with freenode is a little odd. I don't really know too many details other than a bit of an ownership grab.

Hopefully it doesn't fragment the communities. Freenode was not the best but it was consistent. Hopefully the new https://libera.chat/ alternative can work well.


----------



## fernandel (May 21, 2021)

hruodr said:


> And what about USENET?
> 
> Perhaps it had its deficiencies since the beginning, but it still exists and is the forum for some pieces of
> software, although not so alive as 30 years ago.


In mine OS/2  time I was USENET user and later on Linux too but I thing is at least 20 years as I didn't use...time is going...


----------



## teo (May 23, 2021)

#FreeBSD IRC cannot be used freely because it appears to be encrypted.


----------



## zirias@ (May 23, 2021)

kpedersen said:


> Hopefully it doesn't fragment the communities. Freenode was not the best but it was consistent. Hopefully the new https://libera.chat/ alternative can work well.


It already does, with some projects moving, some (so far) staying on freenode, and some having duplicated channels (inner fragmentation). More fragmentation would only be avoided if all projects that were on freenode before would consistently move. I don't really expect that outcome 


teo said:


> #FreeBSD IRC cannot be used freely because it appears to be encrypted.


Errr, what?


----------



## hitest (May 23, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> just for fun and chat with users of this forum, anyone?


Yes.  I'm on Freenode and Libera.


----------



## mtu (May 23, 2021)

IRC has an unwritten social code that's not intuitive, and is most effectively learned through experience (which means failure, embarrassment and frustration). Failing to follow this code, it can be hard to get help. It's very different from forums, social media, mailing lists etc.


teo said:


> #FreeBSD IRC cannot be used freely because it appears to be encrypted.


You probably mean the fact that users with unregistered nicks are automatically forwarded from #freebsd to #freebsd-irc. Anyone can register a nick to use #freebsd. To learn how, enter `/msg nickserv help` when connected to the IRC server.


----------



## teo (May 23, 2021)

FreeBSD IRCs hosted on freenode as #freebsd is useless for the visiting user, they don't allow to send any message to the general room because they have it encrypted. That happened on the occasions when he came in for consultation.  


There used to be other FreeBSD related IRCs from other countries hosted on the same freenode, however they allowed to send inquiry message from the visiting user without being registered because it is very difficult and confusing to register, and they only gave answer saying that for French freebsd inquiry for example.


----------



## diizzy (May 23, 2021)

#FreeBSDHelp on EFnet has no such requirements but it's also a bit more "free" in terms of overall policy, keep in mind that people have "RL" so answers might take a while.


----------



## Menelkir (May 24, 2021)

teo said:


> being registered because it is very difficult and confusing to register


How using _/msg nickserv register <password> <email> _and following the instructions in email is confusing?_
_


----------



## teo (May 28, 2021)

IRC protocol, the basis of old chat services, sounds like obsolete technology.  Freenode exodus: mismanagement sinks IRC veteran.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 29, 2021)

wolffnx said:


> anyone using IRC today?



Today, no, not yet. <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/80507/post-513569>

For FreeBSD I typically look first to Discord, then Matrix.











> The libera.chat bridge is in testing - bugs expected, wait for an announcement …



In the meantime, it's chat as usual in #kde-freebsd via https://matrix.to/#/!GdmnfkDxuKZAICnOhe:matrix.org?via=kde.org&via=matrix.org&via=t2bot.io

Postscript

Correction:







> [[ reminder, FreeBSD IRC channels have moved to Libera.chat ; KDE channels are in-process of moving ; this channel becomes #freebsd-desktop on Libera ]]


----------

